# La Regina Elisabetta è morta. Carlo III nuovo re.



## Toby rosso nero (8 Settembre 2022)

È morta la Regina Elisabetta, è arrivato il comunicato ufficiale di Buckingham Palace.

Con la morte della regina Elisabetta II, a 96 anni, Carlo è il nuovo re. Sarà ufficialmente investito domani come Carlo III.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Settembre 2022)

Si chiude un’era e se ne va un’icona…
Mi spiace


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Settembre 2022)

The Queen is dead, long live the King.

Perché dovrebbe cambiar nome? Sarebbe Carlo III se non sbaglio, l'ultimo è del 17° secolo. Forse perché erano cattolici?


----------



## sampapot (8 Settembre 2022)

personaggio unico...un pò spiace...R.I.P.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Settembre 2022)

Dispiace


----------



## cris (8 Settembre 2022)

Non mi stava simpaticissima


----------



## malos (8 Settembre 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Non mi stava simpaticissima


A me si l'unica della famiglia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Settembre 2022)

Ma Carlo non era stato "esonerato"?


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> È morta la Regina Elisabetta, è arrivato il comunicato ufficiale di Buckingham Palace.
> 
> Con la morte della regina Elisabetta II, a 96 anni, Carlo è il nuovo re. Sarà ufficialmente investito domani, possibile anche un cambio di nome.


RIP.
Mi sento quasi come se fosse morta mia nonna..


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma Carlo non era stato "esonerato"?


Si diceva che il trono sarebbe passato direttamente al figlio William, pero' boh, tutta la vita che si prepara ad essere Re in fondo.

Magari era gossip


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> È morta la Regina Elisabetta, è arrivato il comunicato ufficiale di Buckingham Palace.
> 
> Con la morte della regina Elisabetta II, a 96 anni, Carlo è il nuovo re. Sarà ufficialmente investito domani, possibile anche un cambio di nome.


Figura storica. 

RIP


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> È morta la Regina Elisabetta, è arrivato il comunicato ufficiale di Buckingham Palace.
> 
> Con la morte della regina Elisabetta II, a 96 anni, Carlo è il nuovo re. Sarà ufficialmente investito domani, possibile anche un cambio di nome.


Dio l'abbia in gloria.
Un esempio di resilienza, fedeltà alla causa, determinazione e abnegazione.
Un grandissimo monarca che ha plasmato un'epoca.
Purtroppo per lei, il Regno Unito che prese in mano 70 anni fa non esiste più, e chi verrà dopo di lei sembra non avere un briciolo del suo carisma e serietà.

Tempi durissimi aspettano il Regno Unito, a partire dai costi esorbitanti per il funerale, il cambio di valuta circolante e tutto il resto, per arrivare alla grande domanda: cosa ne sarà della residua influenza imperiale che il paese mantiene attraverso i Reami del Commonwealth?
Quante ex colonie sono pronte a rinnovare un giuramento vecchio diversi decenni nei confronti di un nuovo sovrano anziano e impopolare?
La mia previsione: nel giro di qualche anno, tra i Reami del Commonwealth rimarranno UK, Canada, Nuova Zelanda, forse Australia e Papua Nuova Guinea.
Il resto prenderà il volo verso un futuro repubblicano.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si diceva che il trono sarebbe passato direttamente al figlio William, pero' boh, tutta la vita che si prepara ad essere Re in fondo.
> 
> Magari era gossip


Probabilmente si, era solo gossip, ma se ne parla da tabti anni, boh


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

Rip. Adesso passa tutto nelle mani dei nipoti degenerati


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

R.I.P.

Si chiude un'era. 

Secondo me, ora la monarchia con Carlo diventerà più "aperta" e meno conservatrice e magari ci sarà una tregua se non una riconciliazione con Harry e Meghan. Sarà uno di quei regni che piacerà più all'estero, in particolare agli USA, che all'Inghilterra stessa che è sempre stata divisa sulla sua figura dopo quello che è successo a Diana. Poi Carlo è pure progressista, ambientalista e ha invitato Greta Thunberg tempo fa, una ragione in più per piacere a una certa stampa. 

Insomma la monarchia come era un tempo, forse, non la rivedremo mai più.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Rip. Adesso passa tutto nelle mani dei nipoti degenerati


Meghan regina


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si diceva che il trono sarebbe passato direttamente al figlio William, pero' boh, tutta la vita che si prepara ad essere Re in fondo.
> 
> Magari era gossip


Gossip stupido e insensato per fare scoop nei confronti di chi non sa nulla di monarchia inglese. C'è chiaramente scritto nel piano London Bridge, redatto dalla regina uscente, che è il figlio Carlo a prendere il suo posto. Il resto è fuffa.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Rip. Adesso passa tutto nelle mani dei nipoti degenerati


William mi è sembrato abbastanza fedele alla regina, a differenza di Harry e Meghan che si atteggia ad essere la (brutta copia) di Lady Diana.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Settembre 2022)

Comunque nella foto dove stringe la mano a Liz Truss ha la mano tutta nera.

Ieri con quella stretta di mano le ha succhiato via l'ultima linfa vitale.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

*Parla la neo premier Liz Truss (l'ultima incaricata da Elisabetta II): *_*"La monarca più duratura della storia, un mandato portato avanti con gioia, grazia e onore...Ora la corona passerà a sua maestà Re Carlo III".*_


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Parla la neo premier Liz Truss (l'ultima incaricata da Elisabetta II): *_*"La monarca più duratura della storia, un mandato portato avanti con gioia, grazia e onore...Ora la corona passerà a sua maestà Re Carlo III".*_


Quindi Carlo non cambia nome, almeno dall'annuncio di questa qua.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> È morta la Regina Elisabetta, è arrivato il comunicato ufficiale di Buckingham Palace.
> 
> Con la morte della regina Elisabetta II, a 96 anni, Carlo è il nuovo re. Sarà ufficialmente investito domani, possibile anche un cambio di nome.




Con la sua scomparsa si chiude un’ epoca.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

*Liz Truss finisce il discorso dicendo: "God save the King (Dio salvi il re n.d.s.)". Parole che annunciano un nuovo modo di dire e, probabilmente, un cambio del titolo dell'inno d'Inghilterra.*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Settembre 2022)

Rip


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Liz Truss finisce il discorso dicendo: "God save the King (Dio salvi il re n.d.s.)". Parole che annunciano un nuovo modo di dire e, probabilmente, un cambio del titolo dell'inno d'Inghilterra.*


*Carlo si chiamerà Re Carlo III. Anche l'inno cambierà e sarà "God Save The King". Il titolo e le parole dell'inno inglese, infatti, cambiano a seconda del sesso del monarca.*


----------



## Mika (8 Settembre 2022)

Riposi in Pace. Mi spiace, davvero, mi stava simpatica, così a pelle. Perché solo chi vive in UK può sapere il pensiero degli inglesi, ma li vedevo innamorati della loro Regina. Forse è l'ultima Regina che ha quell'alone di Carisma che i vecchi monarchi fino al 18simo secolo portavano con se. Ha visto la storia la storia in prima fila, da Bukingam Palace ha assistito al cambiamento di un paese e del Mondo intero. Se ne va un personaggio storico tra i più importanti degli ultimi duecento anni sicuramente.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Carlo si chiamerà Re Carlo III. Anche l'inno cambierà e sarà "God Save The King". Il titolo e le parole dell'inno inglese, infatti, cambiano a seconda del sesso del monarca.*


E come faranno quando ci sarà un regin*?  

Sarà God save the *****? 

LOL


----------



## Coccosheva81 (8 Settembre 2022)

Sarà strano sentir parlare di Re e non di Regina d’Inghilterra per la prima volta nella vita


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E come faranno quando ci sarà un regin*?
> 
> Sarà God save the *****?
> 
> LOL



Tra l'altro girano certe voci su Carlo...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro girano certe voci su Carlo...



Voci o meno… a me sembra “inadeguato“.


----------



## Baba (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Carlo si chiamerà Re Carlo III. Anche l'inno cambierà e sarà "God Save The King". Il titolo e le parole dell'inno inglese, infatti, cambiano a seconda del sesso del monarca.*


A Re Carlo I hanno tagliato la testa, al secondo Carlo l’hanno risparmiata, vedremo. La leggenda narra che si faccia in sequenza uno si uno no. Fossi in lui cambierei nome


----------



## Swaitak (8 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Voci o meno… a me sembra “inadeguato“.


Quando lo vedo penso al bagaglino e Manlio Doví


----------



## Sam (8 Settembre 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> A Re Carlo I hanno tagliato la testa, al secondo Carlo l’hanno risparmiata, vedremo. La leggenda narra che si faccia in sequenza uno si uno no. Fossi in lui cambierei nome


Ci ha provato.
Voleva chiamarsi Tywin Lannister perché gli avrebbe dato un'aura più figa, ma non c'è stato verso.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ci ha provato.
> Voleva chiamarsi Tywin Lannister perché gli avrebbe dato un'aura più figa, ma non c'è stato verso.


Per farsi ammazzare con una balestra dal figlio più piccolo?


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> È morta la Regina Elisabetta, è arrivato il comunicato ufficiale di Buckingham Palace.
> 
> Con la morte della regina Elisabetta II, a 96 anni, Carlo è il nuovo re. Sarà ufficialmente investito domani, possibile anche un cambio di nome.



Una Grande Donna.

Ha svolto il suo compito con posatezza e sobrietà, facendo da punto di riferimento per quella che è più di una semplice nazione.

Se i governanti che ci ritroviamo avessero 1/100 del suo garbo, potremmo dormire sonni tranquilli.


----------



## Sam (8 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per farsi ammazzare con una balestra dal figlio più piccolo?


In effetti, farsi ammazzare da Brunetta, non è il massimo.


----------



## ROQ (8 Settembre 2022)

Una delle migliori donne della storia. Assieme ad icone istituzionali come Greta Thumberg, Vasco Rossi, Fedez ed il presidentissimo Joe Biden.


----------



## Igniorante (8 Settembre 2022)

Carlo Re


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Carlo Re



In questo mondo cI sono possibilità per tutti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Settembre 2022)

Io l'avrei incoronato 
King Charles De Ketelaere


----------



## Igniorante (8 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In questo mondo cI sono possibilità per tutti



Beh potrebbe anche essere un buon Re se mettesse da parte la sua passione viscerale per la razza equina...
Ah sì e poi gli piacciono molto anche i cavalli


----------



## UDG (8 Settembre 2022)

RIP


----------



## Raryof (8 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Beh potrebbe anche essere un buon Re se mettesse da parte la sua passione viscerale per la razza equina...
> *Ah sì e poi gli piacciono molto anche i cavalli *



In effetti ha ottimi gusti


----------



## Mika (8 Settembre 2022)

Il Regno di Carlo III per l'età che ha rischia di durare poco. Quanti anni ha? 70?


----------



## Masanijey (8 Settembre 2022)

Spiace ci abbia lasciati così giovane.
Riposi in pace


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il Regno di Carlo III per l'età che ha rischia di durare poco. Quanti anni ha? 70?



73.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Il Regno di Carlo III per l'età che ha rischia di durare poco. Quanti anni ha? 70?



Se campa quanto il padre 30 anni se li può pure fare


----------



## Mika (8 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> 73.


Sono sincero non l'ho mai visto come Re del Regno Unito. Davvero. Si passa dal giorno alla notte. Non ha un briciolo del carisma che ha avuto la Regina Elisabetta II.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sono sincero non l'ho mai visto come Re del Regno Unito. Davvero. Si passa dal giorno alla notte. Non ha un briciolo del carisma che ha avuto la Regina Elisabetta II.



A me francamente sembra un idiota.


----------



## Mika (8 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me francamente sembra un idiota.


Togli pure il sembra, uno che era sposato con Lady Diana e la lascia per Camilla...


----------



## Igniorante (8 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Togli pure il sembra, uno che era sposato con Lady Diana e la lascia per Camilla...



Lo avevo detto che gli piacciono i cavalli


----------



## Mika (8 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Lo avevo detto che gli piacciono i cavalli


Ma a tutto c'è un limite


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Lo avevo detto che gli piacciono i cavalli



Però è ricambiato


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> È morta la Regina Elisabetta, è arrivato il comunicato ufficiale di Buckingham Palace.
> 
> Con la morte della regina Elisabetta II, a 96 anni, Carlo è il nuovo re. Sarà ufficialmente investito domani come Carlo III.


Siamo testimoni di un giorno che entrerà nei libri di storia.
70 anni di regno, una cosa epocale.

Dispiace molto, riposi in pace.


----------



## Mika (8 Settembre 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Siamo testimoni di un giorno che entrerà nei libri di storia.
> 70 anni di regno, una cosa epocale.
> 
> Dispiace molto, riposi in pace.


Dal 2000 ne abbiamo vissuti tanti di giorni che entreranno nei libri di scuola. E' un inizio secolo e millennio di grandi cambiamenti. Ma forse la morte della Regina Elisabetta II probabilmente è lo spartiacque tra la vecchia era e quella nuova.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Settembre 2022)

C'è chi dice che sia stata lei a far uccidere Lady D. Non sto dicendo che sia vero eh, lo dico tanto per. 

Secondo me ci perde il mondo intero, non solo l'Inghilterra. Mi ha sempre dato l'idea che sapesse bene ciò che facesse e soprattutto che portasse avanti una sua linea di pensiero sensata. Il problema di molti governanti è che non hanno una vera linea di pensiero, in generale non è molto importante che un modo di ragionare sia giusto o sbagliato, la cosa importante è che sia coerente. Quando si è coerenti tra un errore e l'altro, c'è comunque sempre qualcosa di buono. 

Se ne va una con le palle.


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> È morta la Regina Elisabetta, è arrivato il comunicato ufficiale di Buckingham Palace.
> 
> Con la morte della regina Elisabetta II, a 96 anni, Carlo è il nuovo re. Sarà ufficialmente investito domani come Carlo III.


Pensavo avesse già superato i 100..


----------



## Mika (8 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pensavo avesse già superato i 100..


La morte del marito, il covid che ha preso, sicuramente le hanno tolto qualche anno, purtroppo. Però fino alla fine, ovvero due giorni fa, ha mantenuto i suoi doveri da Regina. Aveva le palle e anche tante. Ma in fondo parliamo di una Regina che quando era Principessa è andata a fare l'infermiera volontaria, durante la seconda guerra mondiale, a Londra. E aveva sedici anni.


----------



## Marilson (8 Settembre 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> The Queen is dead, long live the King.
> 
> Perché dovrebbe cambiar nome? Sarebbe Carlo III se non sbaglio, l'ultimo è del 17° secolo. Forse perché erano cattolici?



Perche' i suoi due predecessori non hanno proprio una bellissima fama.. Carlo I e' l'unico monarca britannico giustiziato pubblicamente, nel periodo della guerra civile e della repubblica di Oliver Cromwell. Suo figlio, Carlo II, dopo la restaurazione della monarchia e' passato alla storia come uno dei monarchi piu' sanguinari . Si diceva che Carlo avesse scelto un altro nome proprio per questo, ma si vede ha ritenuto giusto tenere il suo vero nome


----------



## alexpozzi90 (8 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Perche' i suoi due predecessori non hanno proprio una bellissima fama.. Carlo I e' l'unico monarca britannico giustiziato pubblicamente, nel periodo della guerra civile e della repubblica di Oliver Cromwell. Suo figlio, Carlo II, dopo la restaurazione della monarchia e' passato alla storia come uno dei monarchi piu' sanguinari . Si diceva che Carlo avesse scelto un altro nome proprio per questo, ma si vede ha ritenuto giusto tenere il suo vero nome


Si, conosco le vicende storiche, non mi ricordavo bene il secolo. A ogni modo oggigiorno ste cose non se le ricorda nessuno, a parte il gossip non interessa neanche a nessuno.


----------



## vota DC (8 Settembre 2022)

Sono 70 anni di distrazione: Ramses II e Francesco Giuseppe hanno regnato qualche anno di meno ma uno era un dio in terra e l'altro influenzava la politica ben più di un pdr.
La regina era un ologramma da più di un decennio, dagli anni 80 hanno cominciato ad agire alle sue spalle senza che se ne accorgesse. Il Regno Unito è notoriamente privo di costituzione e la figura di garante è proprio il monarca che però è sempre più alienato dal gioco politico: il padre della regina aveva una vaga idea di cosa facessero i politici la regina ha dimostrato di non averne.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Settembre 2022)

2022 e ancora ci stanno i re e le regine...


----------



## hakaishin (8 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 2022 e ancora ci stanno i re e le regine...


per fortuna.
Pagherei per avere la monarchia da noi


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> per fortuna.
> Pagherei per avere la monarchia da noi



Monarchia assoluta ovviamente


----------



## hakaishin (8 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Monarchia assoluta ovviamente


Magari, assoluta ma illuminata.
Mi accontenterei di una monarchia costituzionale moderna ..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Togli pure il sembra, uno che era sposato con Lady Diana e la lascia per Camilla...




La gente ci fa facili battute, però non è che siccome tua moglie è bella allora va tutto bene. Se ti tratta come no schifo e con freddezza sai che ti frega che è bella. Magari mentre te la trombi è pure un palo della luce. Meglio una persona meno attraente e con cui si è in sintonia.

Non sappiamo assolutamente nulla di come fosse lady diana, tra l'altro il fatto che dopo Carlo se la facesse con un beduino non depone molto a suo favore.

La colpa di Carlo è di avere una faccia da pirla alla fine


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 2022 e ancora ci stanno i re e le regine...



Ma tutto ciò che è venuto prima di voi, vi fa così schifo, sì.

Bella roba gli anni 2000 e i governi che ci ritroviamo.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Magari, assoluta ma illuminata.
> Mi accontenterei di una monarchia costituzionale moderna ..



Amico mio purtroppo abbiamo gente che fa politica solo per tutelare i c… propri e, spesso, nemmeno ci riesce.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 2022 e ancora ci stanno i re e le regine...




Ci sono monarchie molto più democratiche di tante repubbliche che in realtà sono dittature.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Settembre 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pensavo avesse già superato i 100..


ci è andata vicino.

sua madre è morta 20 anni fa a 101 anni.


----------



## ARKANA (8 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Perche' i suoi due predecessori non hanno proprio una bellissima fama.. Carlo I e' l'unico monarca britannico giustiziato pubblicamente, nel periodo della guerra civile e della repubblica di Oliver Cromwell. Suo figlio, Carlo II, dopo la restaurazione della monarchia e' passato alla storia come uno dei monarchi piu' sanguinari . Si diceva che Carlo avesse scelto un altro nome proprio per questo, ma si vede ha ritenuto giusto tenere il suo vero nome


Magari la mia ipotesi è una cahata, ma possibile lo abbia tenuto anche per una questione di "marketing"/riconoscimento? È conosciuto da sempre e da tutto il mondo come Carlo, lo avesse cambiato in che ne so, Enrico, penso che la maggior parte delle persone (almeno quelle non in UK) comunque sia l'avrebbero continuato a chiamare Carlo no? (Io lo avrei fatto).
Alla fine non è come il papa che comunque fino al giorno prima di essere eletto è uno semi sconosciuto e quindi quando si presenta al mondo per la prima volta può letteralmente farsi chiamare come vuole, questo qui è figlio della regina e da quando è nato tutti lo conoscono e collegano la sua faccia con quel nome.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma tutto ciò che è venuto prima di voi, vi fa così schifo, sì.
> 
> Bella roba gli anni 2000 e i governi che ci ritroviamo.


Eh ma che vuoi..siamo in anni democratici e inclusivi. L’intelighenzia ripugna tutto ciò che è stato ed è diverso da quello che propugnano


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Eh ma che vuoi..siamo in anni democratici e inclusivi. L’intelighenzia ripugna tutto ciò che è stato ed è diverso da quello che propugnano



Il "nuovo che avanza", e le "albe di una nuova era".

E si vedono i risultati.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il "nuovo che avanza", e le "albe di una nuova era".
> 
> E si vedono i risultati.


Si si bella roba…


----------



## Victorss (9 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> È morta la Regina Elisabetta, è arrivato il comunicato ufficiale di Buckingham Palace.
> 
> Con la morte della regina Elisabetta II, a 96 anni, Carlo è il nuovo re. Sarà ufficialmente investito domani come Carlo III.


Un bel chissenefrega e si continua le nostre vite. O almeno, io continuo la mia e domani vado a lavorare 12 ore.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (9 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La gente ci fa facili battute, però non è che siccome tua moglie è bella allora va tutto bene. Se ti tratta come no schifo e con freddezza sai che ti frega che è bella. Magari mentre te la trombi è pure un palo della luce. Meglio una persona meno attraente e con cui si è in sintonia.
> 
> Non sappiamo assolutamente nulla di come fosse lady diana, tra l'altro il fatto che dopo Carlo se la facesse con un beduino non depone molto a suo favore.
> 
> La colpa di Carlo è di avere una faccia da pirla alla fine


Ragazzi la storia di Carlo e Camilla è ormai nota.

I due si amavano da ben prima che lui conoscesse Diana, ma la Regina non diede mai il suo benestare perché il fatto che lei fosse già stata sposata cozzava col protocollo della Corona.

Quindi lui fu costretto a sposare un altra donna anche solo per il fatto che il futuro Re doveva avere una consorte e sopratutto degli eredi.

Da qui le vicissitudini con Diana: da parte di Carlo non c’è mai stato amore. Sono stati sostanzialmente una coppia di fatto.

alla fine Carlo e Diana sono stati due vittime della Corona dove certamente, visto l’epilogo, a farci le spese più grandi è stata sicuramente lei.


----------



## Mika (9 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La gente ci fa facili battute, però non è che siccome tua moglie è bella allora va tutto bene. Se ti tratta come no schifo e con freddezza sai che ti frega che è bella. Magari mentre te la trombi è pure un palo della luce. Meglio una persona meno attraente e con cui si è in sintonia.
> 
> Non sappiamo assolutamente nulla di come fosse lady diana, tra l'altro il fatto che dopo Carlo se la facesse con un beduino non depone molto a suo favore.
> 
> La colpa di Carlo è di avere una faccia da pirla alla fine


Hai ragione era una battuta, ma mi sono dimenticato che siamo in un periodo storico dove una battuta su una donna non tanto bella non si può fare ma su un uomo brutto si. Mea culpa. Vado a buttare i film di Fantozzi. Sono stati dannosi per la mia crescita.


----------



## varvez (9 Settembre 2022)

Personaggio che ha segnato un'era. Come tutti i potenti, luci e moltissime ombre, ma indubbiamente un regno che ha caratterizzato la storia del '900 britannica e di riflesso di una buona parte del mondo.

Ciò che resta inspiegabile sono i messaggi di italiani affranti per la scomparsa di un personaggio pubblico di 96 anni inglese, ma si sa: i social sono belli (?) perchè sono vari. Diciamo.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La gente ci fa facili battute, però non è che siccome tua moglie è bella allora va tutto bene. Se ti tratta come no schifo e con freddezza sai che ti frega che è bella. Magari mentre te la trombi è pure un palo della luce. Meglio una persona meno attraente e con cui si è in sintonia.
> 
> Non sappiamo assolutamente nulla di come fosse lady diana, tra l'altro il fatto che dopo Carlo se la facesse con un beduino non depone molto a suo favore.
> 
> La colpa di Carlo è di avere una faccia da pirla alla fine


In realtà Carlo ha sempre amato Camilla, fin da prima che sposasse Diana, in quanto quest'ultima piaceva a Elisabetta che la conosceva fin da piccola. Carlo continuava a contattare Camilla anche dopo essersi sposato. Poi i rapporti si sono incrinati pure tra la regina e la principessa, per le motivazioni che tutti sanno. Carlo ha sempre avuto gusti strani, è un vero progressista come si direbbe oggi (ambientalista, amante delle donne brutte ecc)  .


----------



## Didaco (9 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In realtà Carlo ha sempre amato Camilla, fin da prima che sposasse Diana, in quanto quest'ultima piaceva a Elisabetta che la conosceva fin da piccola. Carlo continuava a contattare Camilla anche dopo essersi sposato. Poi i rapporti si sono incrinati pure tra la regina e la principessa, per le motivazioni che tutti sanno. Carlo ha sempre avuto gusti strani, è un vero progressista come si direbbe oggi (ambientalista, *amante delle donne brutte* ecc)  .



Su questo, a sua parziale discolpa, possiamo dire che nei circoli nobiliari britannici dell'epoca (e attuali) di grandi gnocche effettivamente non ce n'erano. In generale, avendo vissuto a Londra per un anno e mezzo, aggiungo che se consideriamo la fauna femminile purosangue inglese, Camilla può rientrare tranquillamente nella fascia di bellezza media.


----------



## Sam (9 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 2022 e ancora ci stanno i re e le regine...


Pensa che c’è chi nel 2022 ha Presidenti rimbambiti che non sanno contenere una scoreggia e che sono burattini al soldo delle lobby.

Forse è meglio la famiglia Reale, se tanto mi dà tanto.


----------



## Simo98 (9 Settembre 2022)

Ma il figlio proprio Carlo dovevano chiamarlo?
Carlo I e non è che abbia una granché di reputazione


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Settembre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Hai ragione era una battuta, ma mi sono dimenticato che siamo in un periodo storico dove una battuta su una donna non tanto bella non si può fare ma su un uomo brutto si. Mea culpa. Vado a buttare i film di Fantozzi. Sono stati dannosi per la mia crescita.




Il mio non era certo un intervento da blastatore politicamente corretto. Semmai il contrario, c'è questo continuo mito di Lady Diana super bella e perfetta e Carlo povero scemo che preferisce la racchia brutta e cattiva.

Capisco il senso della cosa, ma visto che si dice sempre quello e mai altro, battute o meno, ogni tanto è utile anche scrivere l'altro lato della medaglia. Tutto qui


----------



## Sam (9 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> per fortuna.
> Pagherei per avere la monarchia da noi


Puoi pagare quanto vuoi, amico hakaishin, ma i Padri Costituenti, probabilmente sotto diktat americano, sono stati molto chiari in proposito:

Articolo 139 della Costituzione
_La forma repubblicana non può essere oggetto di revisione costituzionale._

Per poter scegliere l'ordinamento dello Stato, occorrerebbe prima abrogare quell'articolo.
E sarei il primo a volerlo. Ma vabbe', io non faccio testo perché abolirei completamente questa Repubblica.

La Monarchia è l'unica forma di Parlamentarismo che accetterei, così come il Presidenzialismo puro è l'unica forma accettabile e coerente con la visione stessa di una Repubblica.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il mio non era certo un intervento da blastatore politicamente corretto. Semmai il contrario, c'è questo continuo mito di *Lady Diana super bella e perfetta* e carlo povero scemo che preferisce la racchia brutta e cattiva.
> 
> Capisco il senso della cosa, ma visto che si dice sempre quello e mai altro, battute o meno, ogni tanto è utile anche scrivere l'altro lato della medaglia. Tutto qui


Perchè è morta. Le testate inglesi all'epoca, come anche quelle americane forse con ancora più impeto, prendevano continuamente in giro Lady Diana per ogni cosa che faceva e fare in modo che finisse in risalto più Carlo che lei, quando in realtà ogni volta era sempre il contrario con il popolo che si rivolgeva solo a lei. Al punto, che cercava di rilasciare interviste per chiarire come stavano le cose. Inoltre, lei fu una delle prime a smontare uno degli storici tabù sull'AIDS, quando diede la mano (a mani nude) ai malati di AIDS, cosa decisa da lei e non prevista dai protocolli e che smontò molte dicerie su quelle persone (non che essere malati di AIDS sia un bene eh, però all'epoca l'accanimento verso di loro era gigantesco perchè non si conosceva bene la malattia).

Un pò come è successo per Pantani. Oggi è l'"eroe" del ciclismo, ma all'epoca era un tossico per i giornali, nonostante gli appassionati comuni del ciclismo erano tutti con lui.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Settembre 2022)

I re di una volta, volente o nolente, erano obbligati ad avere una certa competenza e preparazione per non mandare in vacca i propri domini e gettare fango sulla propria famiglia, i politici eletti democraticamente sono mentecatti buoni solo a raggranellare voti lisciandosi il popolino idiota. Praticamente tutti i regni e gli imperi più floridi e potenti della storia sono stati creati o mantenuti da re e imperatori illuminati.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Perchè è morta. Le testate inglesi all'epoca, come anche quelle americane forse con ancora più impeto, prendevano continuamente in giro Lady Diana per ogni cosa che faceva e fare in modo che finisse in risalto più Carlo che lei, quando in realtà ogni volta era sempre il contrario con il popolo che si rivolgeva solo a lei. Al punto, che cercava di rilasciare interviste per chiarire come stavano le cose. Inoltre, lei fu una delle prime a smontare uno degli storici tabù sull'AIDS, quando diede la mano (a mani nude) ai malati di AIDS, cosa decisa da lei e non prevista dai protocolli e che smontò molte dicerie su quelle persone (non che essere malati di AIDS sia un bene eh, però all'epoca l'accanimento verso di loro era gigantesco perchè non si conosceva bene la malattia).
> 
> Un pò come è successo per Pantani. Oggi è l'"eroe" del ciclismo, ma all'epoca era un tossico per i giornali, nonostante gli appassionati comuni del ciclismo erano tutti con lui.


È anche vero che, in tutto questo, Carlo si è preso troppe colpe non sue ed ancora oggi è una figura divisiva (come ho detto in post precedenti per me sarà più apprezzato all'estero, USA in particolare, che in Inghilterra), mentre la regina con il suo carisma è riuscita sempre ad avere il massimo della popolarità pur avendo avuto screzi pesanti, nonchè colpe effettive, nei confronti di Diana.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il mio non era certo un intervento da blastatore politicamente corretto. Semmai il contrario, c'è questo continuo mito di Lady Diana super bella e perfetta e Carlo povero scemo che preferisce la racchia brutta e cattiva.
> 
> Capisco il senso della cosa, ma visto che si dice sempre quello e mai altro, battute o meno, ogni tanto è utile anche scrivere l'altro lato della medaglia. Tutto qui


A me lady Diana non è mai piaciuta


----------



## hakaishin (9 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Puoi pagare quanto vuoi, amico hakaishin, ma i Padri Costituenti, probabilmente sotto diktat americano, sono stati molto chiari in proposito:
> 
> Articolo 139 della Costituzione
> _La forma repubblicana non può essere oggetto di revisione costituzionale._
> ...


Eh lo Sam,
Infatti il mio è solo un desiderio irrealizzabile….


----------



## Marilson (9 Settembre 2022)

la monarchia in italia (nobili piemontesi che si sono presi l'intero paese, ricordiamolo..) ha fatto solo danni enormi all'Italia, sono scappati come conigli quando dovevano essere piu' presenti, almeno i reali inglesi sono rimasti a londra a prendersi le bombe in testa (e su quel credito hanno costruito il loro successo degli ultimi 80 anni).


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro girano certe voci su Carlo...


Stesso vizietto di Mbappè?


----------



## gabri65 (9 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la monarchia in italia (nobili piemontesi che si sono presi l'intero paese, ricordiamolo..) ha fatto solo danni enormi all'Italia, sono scappati come conigli quando dovevano essere piu' presenti, almeno i reali inglesi sono rimasti a londra a prendersi le bombe in testa (e su quel credito hanno costruito il loro successo degli ultimi 80 anni).



Vabbè, al solito noi siamo un caso a parte.

Comunque tranquillo, la monarchia non tornerà mai, semplicemente perché non esiste un itagliano che "possiede" la nazione.

Per quanto riguarda i simpatici leporidi, credo che la controparte dei repubblikani non sia da meno, visto l'auto-esilio in Francia di MammoLetta e i continui andirivieni dal mondo dei defunti di quel criminale di Grillo.


----------



## Sam (9 Settembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la monarchia in italia (nobili piemontesi che si sono presi l'intero paese, ricordiamolo..) ha fatto solo danni enormi all'Italia, sono scappati come conigli quando dovevano essere piu' presenti, almeno i reali inglesi sono rimasti a londra a prendersi le bombe in testa (e su quel credito hanno costruito il loro successo degli ultimi 80 anni).


Non esageriamo, adesso.
Che Vittorio Emanuele III fosse inadeguato come Sovrano, lo sapevano tutti. Lui stesso, per giunta. Gli mancherà sempre il carattere, legato a complessi d'inferiorità che lo attanagliavano fin dalla gioventù (legati all'altezza) e al fatto di aver subito il carattere militare della sua famiglia.
Non dimentichiamoci che Casa Savoia era una casata che valorizzava l'esercito più delle feste di Corte, e tutti i membri maschi della Casa dovevano arruolarsi e fare carriera militare.
Ed era DOVERE del Sovrano essere in testa al proprio esercito in ogni conflitto. Rarità per i sovrani del XX secolo.

Ma sulla storia del fare solo danni, è un insulto a dir poco.
I Savoia annoverano degli eroi di guerra tra le loro fila, ultimi per data Amedeo di Savoia-Aosta, eroe dell'Amba Alagi e grande personaggio di spicco al punto da godere di grande considerazione persino tra gli eserciti nemici, e Luigi Amedeo di Savoia-Aosta Duca degli Abruzzi, grande comandante durante la Prima Guerra Mondiale, ed eccellente amministratore nella Somalia.

Casa Savoia-Carignano ha compiuto degli errori, ed è evidente, ma piano con le parole e con gli insulti.
Perché di conigli in quella guerra ce ne sono stati tanti. E molti di quelli li avete glorificati come partigiani e Presidenti di tutti: Pertini è uno di quelli, ma anche Togliatti, in quanto a vigliaccheria, non scherzava mica. E Gramsci ne sapeva qualcosa.
Senza contare che, ricordiamolo per tutti, gli italiani in Sicilia si sono venduti agli anglo-americani per della cioccolata, non dimenticarlo.

I reali inglesi si sono presi le bombe? Anche gli italiani lo hanno fatto.
Vittorio Emanuele III, anche in tutta la sua inadeguatezza, è rimasto nella Capitale fino all'ultimo. Chiaro che durante un'invasione della stessa dovesse scappare. Il Sovrano è il simbolo della Patria. NESSUNO lo lascerebbe mai nelle grinfie del nemico.
E bada che fino a quel momento Sciaboletta (così verrà chiamato dopo la fuga) veniva chiamato il Re Soldato, perché durante la Prima Guerra Mondiale era al fronte con i suoi uomini a rischiare la vita.
Non mi risulta che l'Imperatore Britannico fece altrettanto.
Anzi, mi pare che durante la Seconda Guerra Mondiale ordinò a tutta la famiglia di andare in Canada, lontani dalle bombe.
Il credito della famiglia britannica non è stato costruito su quello, ma sulla lunga tradizione che lega il popolo inglese alla Monarchia.

Che poi la fuga sia stata rocambolesca e ridicola nei modi, sono io il primo a dirlo. Ma le cose vanno contestualizzate, perché tra gli organizzatori della fuga c'era anche quel maiale traditore di Badoglio. La fuga fu rocambolesca e legata alla cattiva, anzi pessima, gestione di Badoglio dell'Armistizio di Cassibile. Gestione che denota tutta la viltà degli antifascisti di quel periodo, che cercarono solo di accaparrarsi del vuoto di potere lasciato dal PNF, più che fare del bene al Paese.

In ogni caso, oggi la fazione monarchica italiana sostiene il ramo Savoia-Aosta e il suo attuale capofamiglia Aimone, e non Savoia-Carignano, legato ad Emanuele Filiberto.


----------



## vota DC (9 Settembre 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Su questo, a sua parziale discolpa, possiamo dire che nei circoli nobiliari britannici dell'epoca (e attuali) di grandi gnocche effettivamente non ce n'erano. In generale, avendo vissuto a Londra per un anno e mezzo, aggiungo che se consideriamo la fauna femminile purosangue inglese, Camilla può rientrare tranquillamente nella fascia di bellezza media.


Non saprei. I denti di cavallo sono tipici delle inglesi doc, nei circoli nobiliari inglesi è pieno di gente da ogni parte tipo Scandinavia e Francia fin dal medioevo e successivamente il resto d'Europa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il mio non era certo un intervento da blastatore politicamente corretto. Semmai il contrario, c'è questo continuo mito di Lady Diana super bella e perfetta e Carlo povero scemo che preferisce la racchia brutta e cattiva.
> 
> Capisco il senso della cosa, ma visto che si dice sempre quello e mai altro, battute o meno, ogni tanto è utile anche scrivere l'altro lato della medaglia. Tutto qui


effettivamente diana faceva abbastanza defecare sinceramente...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Stesso vizietto di Mbappè?



Vecchie storie dei tabloid, basta cercare su Google "Prince Charles is gay"


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La gente ci fa facili battute, però non è che siccome tua moglie è bella allora va tutto bene. Se ti tratta come no schifo e con freddezza sai che ti frega che è bella. Magari mentre te la trombi è pure un palo della luce. Meglio una persona meno attraente e con cui si è in sintonia.
> 
> Non sappiamo assolutamente nulla di come fosse lady diana, tra l'altro il fatto che dopo Carlo se la facesse con un beduino non depone molto a suo favore.
> 
> La colpa di Carlo è di avere una faccia da pirla alla fine


Ma tu davvero credi che possa essere andata così? Lei fredda che lo ripudia? Ma l'hai vista hai seguito un pò quegli anni?
La verità è che gliel'hanno imposta ed è farina del sacco della regina Elisabetta, infatti questo è stato uno dei rari errori grossolani del suo regno e quando divorziò Diana e morì raggiunse i minimi storici come consenso. Addirittura dovette fare un "discorso" alla nazione per spiegare come fosse andata la storia della fine del matrimonio con suo figlio.
Carlo è un senza palle che ha accettato come sposa una che gli hanno trovato per lui, amatissima dal popolo nonchè molto bella e non ha saputo averci a che fare. Si dice che segretamente è sempre stato legato a Camilla fin da giovane.
Del resto Harry, ma anche William, non hanno mai avuto una gran opinione di loro padre e il primo ha fatto bene ad andarsene coi soldi senza beghe istituzionali.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E come faranno quando ci sarà un regin*?
> 
> Sarà God save the *****?
> 
> LOL


Non c'è da scherzarci troppo, George ha l'età giusta per accorgersi che può essere nato donna nel corpo di un uomo, e potrebbe aprire le danze per il primo QUEEING gender fluid lgbqz+-/


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi accontenterei di una monarchia costituzionale moderna ..


Magari, niente più pagliacciate per l'elezione del presidente della Repubblica, che dovrebbe essere imparziale ma non lo è.


----------



## sunburn (9 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Pensa che c’è chi nel 2022 ha Presidenti rimbambiti che non sanno contenere una scoreggia e che sono burattini al soldo delle lobby.
> 
> Forse è meglio la famiglia Reale, se tanto mi dà tanto.


Beh ma quello 4 anni più eventuali 4 e lo cambi, un eventuale “rimbambito” col sangue blu te lo tieni finché campa. E se anche la progenie è della stessa pasta…


----------



## vota DC (9 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Magari, niente più pagliacciate per l'elezione del presidente della Repubblica, che dovrebbe essere imparziale ma non lo è.


Però rimane una figura di garante.....che non garantisce ugualmente. Il presidente perché faziosissimo, il monarca teatrale stile inglese perché completamente esautorato dai politici. Anzi fornisce da parafulmine meglio di un presidente che può essere attaccato a furor di popolo mentre il monarca alienato ci mette la faccia rassicurante e non puoi dirgli nulla perché non è che protegge i Blair di turno perché è laburista ma perché non ci capisce nulla dato che gli nascondono tutto. Le vecchie monarchie europee non erano così e non lo sono nemmeno quelle attuali orientali tipo Thailandia.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> È morta la Regina Elisabetta, è arrivato il comunicato ufficiale di Buckingham Palace.
> 
> Con la morte della regina Elisabetta II, a 96 anni, Carlo è il nuovo re. Sarà ufficialmente investito domani come Carlo III.


Mi spiace essere cinico, ma ha vissuto meglio e più a lungo di quanto io possa anche solo immaginare di fare. 
Requiescat in pace.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Settembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 2022 e ancora ci stanno i re e le regine...



pazzesco


----------



## hakaishin (9 Settembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Magari, niente più pagliacciate per l'elezione del presidente della Repubblica, che dovrebbe essere imparziale ma non lo è.


Esatto.
Negli ultimi anni stiamo toccando punte di ridicolo mai viste


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Negli ultimi anni stiamo toccando punte di ridicolo mai viste


Edo, lo sai meglio di me che, sotto certi punti di vista, siamo il Paese ridicolo per eccellenza


----------



## sunburn (9 Settembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Edo, lo sai meglio di me che, sotto certi punti di vista, siamo il Paese ridicolo per eccellenza


Se non sbaglio, i membri di Casa Savoia ogni tanto litigano ancora su chi sia il capo della casa e il pretendente al trono d’Italia. Rendiamoci conto…


----------



## Swaitak (9 Settembre 2022)

Secondo i tabloid Harry è stato escluso dall'eredità di 447 milioni di dollari. Harry Beffato


----------



## hakaishin (9 Settembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Edo, lo sai meglio di me che, sotto certi punti di vista, siamo il Paese ridicolo per eccellenza


Ciao Ale,
Ah si ormai siamo un circo e pure decadente


----------



## hakaishin (9 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio, i membri di Casa Savoia ogni tanto litigano ancora su chi sia il capo della casa e il pretendente al trono d’Italia. Rendiamoci conto…


È una cosa normale in tutte le case reale anche se deposte..soprattutto se deposte


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (9 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Secondo i tabloid Harry è stato escluso dall'eredità di 447 milioni di dollari. Harry Beffato



Giusto così, tanto l'eventuale eredità se la sarebbe pappata tutta la negretta  
A me lui sembra essere sempre di più una marionetta,tenuto dalle palle proprio da lei.

Chi glie l'ha fatto fare di mettersi contro la sua stessa famiglia..mah


----------



## Swaitak (9 Settembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Giusto così, tanto l'eventuale eredità se la sarebbe pappata tutta la negretta
> A me lui sembra essere sempre di più una marionetta,tenuto dalle palle proprio da lei.
> 
> Chi glie l'ha fatto fare di mettersi contro la sua stessa


Vedrai che ora i due degenerati si rifaranno sotto col paparino rimbambito


----------



## gabri65 (9 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio, i membri di Casa Savoia ogni tanto litigano ancora su chi sia il capo della casa e il pretendente al trono d’Italia. Rendiamoci conto…



E certo, immensa ridicolaggine, rispetto a gente come il bomba che si doveva dimettere e invece comanda su ordine di un carcerato come Verdini, oppure Caccalenda che non sa nemmeno quello che dirà tra cinque minuti, oppure il fessacchiotto Letta che fa i tour Gretina-style mentre l'economia itagliana è al collasso. Ma figurati se sono paragoni da portare.


----------



## sunburn (10 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se sono paragoni da portare.


Non sono paragoni da portare perché tutta la gente che hai citato è stata SCELTA dall’elettorato, non imposta per diritto divino.


----------



## Sam (10 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio, i membri di Casa Savoia ogni tanto litigano ancora su chi sia il capo della casa e il pretendente al trono d’Italia. Rendiamoci conto…


Non c’è nulla di cui rendersi conto.
Sono due rami cadetti della famiglia che si contendono il titolo di ramo principale.
Esistono fin dalla notte dei tempi queste cose.
E succedono anche in moltissime famiglie “normali”, quando si tratta di questioni ereditarie.

Tra l’altro in Casa Savoia la cosa è legata al fatto che Vittorio Emanuele di Savoia-Carignano ha sposato una non nobile e il padre Re Umberto II l’ha diseredato.
Quindi la pretesa legittima al Trono d’Italia è passata ad Amedeo di Savoia-Aosta e per ereditarietà al figlio Aimone.
Il ramo Savoia-Carignano, invece, sostiene che alla fine Re Umberto II ci abbia ripensato, e che Vittorio Emanuele sia il pretendente al Trono.

Fatto sta che i Savoia-Carignano non sono sostenuti più da nessuno, perché i Monarchici sostengono il ramo Savoia-Aosta, e il loro diritto al Trono d’Italia con la decisione di Re Umberto II.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> È morta la Regina Elisabetta, è arrivato il comunicato ufficiale di Buckingham Palace.
> 
> Con la morte della regina Elisabetta II, a 96 anni, Carlo è il nuovo re. Sarà ufficialmente investito domani come Carlo III.


Era ora schiattasse, vecchi schifosi che non vogliono mai abdicare perché si sentono investiti di un ruolo divino.. 
Poi parliamo dei nostri politici incollati alle poltrone, ma almeno loro devono in qualche modo farsi eleggere, questa ha voluto regnare fin dentro alla tomba come i faraoni di 5000 anni fa.. 
Poteva benissimo abdicare 15 anni fa almeno


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non c’è nulla di cui rendersi conto.
> Sono due rami cadetti della famiglia che si contendono il titolo di ramo principale.
> Esistono fin dalla notte dei tempi queste cose.
> E succedono anche in moltissime famiglie “normali”, quando si tratta di questioni ereditarie.
> ...


DIRITTO di cosa?! 
Qua non c'è alcun trono e di certo anche ci fosse oggi non spetterebbe a quei luridi vermi dei Savoia. 
Ancora non mi spiego perché gli hanno permesso di rimettere piede in Italia, avrebbero dovuto rimanere in esilio per sempre


----------



## sunburn (10 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non c’è nulla di cui rendersi conto.
> Sono due rami cadetti della famiglia che si contendono il titolo di ramo principale.
> Esistono fin dalla notte dei tempi queste cose.
> E succedono anche in moltissime famiglie “normali”, quando si tratta di questioni ereditarie.
> ...


La questione la conosco(altrimenti neanche avrei saputo dell’esistenza di un pretendente al trono d’Italia, come penso il 99% degli italiani), ma questo non mi impedisce di ritenere ben poco sensato discutere in merito a chi debba essere il pretendente a una cosa che non esiste e mai esisterà.
Poi, per carità, è solo una mia opinione. C’è un’analoga disputa su chi sia il legittimo pretendente al trono del Regno delle Due Sicilie, quindi non mi sorprendo di nulla.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Settembre 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Era ora schiattasse, vecchi schifosi che non vogliono mai abdicare perché si sentono investiti di un ruolo divino..
> Poi parliamo dei nostri politici incollati alle poltrone, ma almeno loro devono in qualche modo farsi eleggere, questa ha voluto regnare fin dentro alla tomba come i faraoni di 5000 anni fa..
> Poteva benissimo abdicare 15 anni fa almeno


Ma per qual motivo avrebbe dovuto abdicare? Cosa le impediva di svolgere la funzione che ha svolto perfettamente fino all’ultimo? Meglio che ti ripassi un po’ la storia delle monarchie..
Poi dopo l’abdicazione di suo zio, sapevano tutti non sarebbe mai successo così infatti Carlo non abdica in favore di suo figlio


----------



## hakaishin (10 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La questione la conosco(altrimenti neanche avrei saputo dell’esistenza di un pretendente al trono d’Italia, come penso il 99% degli italiani), ma questo non mi impedisce di ritenere ben poco sensato discutere in merito a chi debba essere il pretendente a una cosa che non esiste e mai esisterà.
> Poi, per carità, è solo una mia opinione. C’è un’analoga disputa su chi sia il legittimo pretendente al trono del Regno delle Due Sicilie, quindi non mi sorprendo di nulla.


Sono cose che esistono da sempre e ovunque, c’è una mega disputa sui chi è il pretendente al trono dei Romanov ad esempio. C’è stata pure tra i pretendenti al trono asburgico. Per evitare problemi dinastici, l’ultimo re di Romania (che era tedesco di cognome Hohenzollern e quindi parente dell’ultimo Kaiser Guglielmo) ha dovuto cedere tutti i diritti dinastici tedeschi e tenersi solo quelli di Romania (dove è riuscito a far mettere una disposizione che prevede, qualora si tornasse alla monarchia, di mettere al trono i suoi discendenti). Cioè sono cos’è normali e non capisco cosa vi stupisca..


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma per qual motivo avrebbe dovuto abdicare? Cosa le impediva di svolgere la funzione che ha svolto perfettamente fino all’ultimo? Meglio che ti ripassi un po’ la storia delle monarchie..
> Poi dopo l’abdicazione di suo zio, sapevano tutti non sarebbe mai successo così infatti Carlo non abdica in favore di suo figlio


Perché era vecchia, ecco perché..e ad un certo punto un vecchio deve avere il coraggio di farsi da parte e lasciare spazio a chi viene dopo.. 
Noi italiani siamo meravigliosi, sempre pronti QUI a criticare il nostro modello anzianocratico ma se all'estero c'è una di 96 anni che regna in attesa di schiattare sul trono le facciamo l'applauso e diciamo che fa bene.. 
Stava lì non perché amava il popolo e tutte ste pagliacciate, ma perché era un'invasata di sé stessa convinta che il sangue nelle sue vene fosse di colore diverso dal nostro.. 
Per fortuna poi arriva la morte che ricorda a questi "nobili" che finiamo tutti come concime per i vermi.. 

Comunque anche dal sentimento generale che leggo qui noto che il lavaggio del cervello sulla simpatica vecchietta che va avanti da 20 anni ha funzionato alla grande..


----------



## hakaishin (10 Settembre 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Perché era vecchia, ecco perché..e ad un certo punto un vecchio deve avere il coraggio di farsi da parte e lasciare spazio a chi viene dopo..
> Noi italiani siamo meravigliosi, sempre pronti QUI a criticare il nostro modello anzianocratico ma se all'estero c'è una di 96 anni che regna in attesa di schiattare sul trono le facciamo l'applauso e diciamo che fa bene..
> Stava lì non perché amava il popolo e tutte ste pagliacciate, ma perché era un'invasata di sé stessa convinta che il sangue nelle sue vene fosse di colore diverso dal nostro..
> Per fortuna poi arriva la morte che ricorda a questi "nobili" che finiamo tutti come concime per i vermi..
> ...


C’è da chiedersi perché hai tutto sto livore,
La storia della vecchiaia e della monarchia non ha nessun senso ma ok, contento tu.
Intanto ha la stima del mondo intero e ha fatto la storia…in Italia la storia la facciamo in senso negativo.
Quello che chiami lavaggio del cervello è semplice comprensione della storia e della realtà


----------



## Sam (10 Settembre 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> DIRITTO di cosa?!
> Qua non c'è alcun trono e di certo anche ci fosse oggi non spetterebbe a quei luridi vermi dei Savoia.
> Ancora non mi spiego perché gli hanno permesso di rimettere piede in Italia, avrebbero dovuto rimanere in esilio per sempre


Mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro al riguardo.
Si parla di diritto a reclamare il Trono d’Italia.
E tanto per la cronaca, solo i Savoia-Carignano erano in esilio, in quanto all’epoca considerati la Real Casa. La famiglia Savoia-Aosta, essendo cadetta, ha continuato a vivere tranquillamente nel nostro paese. Amedeo era un imprenditore e il figlio Aimone è un dirigente d’azienda.



sunburn ha scritto:


> La questione la conosco(altrimenti neanche avrei saputo dell’esistenza di un pretendente al trono d’Italia, come penso il 99% degli italiani), ma questo non mi impedisce di ritenere ben poco sensato discutere *in merito a chi debba essere il pretendente a una cosa che non esiste e mai esisterà.*
> Poi, per carità, è solo una mia opinione. C’è un’analoga disputa su chi sia il legittimo pretendente al trono del Regno delle Due Sicilie, quindi non mi sorprendo di nulla.


Io ci andrei cauto con queste dichiarazioni assolute.
Sicuramente è difficile che torni, e nella situazione attuale non ci sono effettivamente i presupposti, visto che di intellettuali monarchici ce ne sono e tanti, anche nei posti di comando, però non lo dicono apertamente, come fa un Vittorio Sgarbi.
Ma nulla ci dà la sicurezza che in futuro non ci possa essere un’abrogazione dell’Articolo 139 e, quindi una rimessa in discussione dell’assetto istituzionale.
La realtà cambia di continuo e anche la società.
E gli assetti geopolitici dicono molto al riguardo, come successe nel Referendum del ‘46.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro al riguardo.
> Si parla di diritto a reclamare il Trono d’Italia.
> E tanto per la cronaca, solo i Savoia-Carignano erano in esilio, in quanto all’epoca considerati la Real Casa. La famiglia Savoia-Aosta, essendo cadetta, ha continuato a vivere tranquillamente nel nostro paese. Amedeo era un imprenditore e il figlio Aimone è un dirigente d’azienda.
> 
> ...


E pure a me pareva chiaro il mio riferimento al fatto che non esiste diritto a reclamare qualcosa che (grazie al cielo) non esiste più.. 
Quanto al ritorno della monarchia, suvvia..non accadrà mai, tanto più qui che avevamo dei monarchi ridicoli e non abbiamo regni o imperi a cui ispirare sentimento nazionale, salvo tornare ai Romani..


----------



## hakaishin (10 Settembre 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E pure a me pareva chiaro il mio riferimento al fatto che non esiste diritto a reclamare qualcosa che (grazie al cielo) non esiste più..
> Quanto al ritorno della monarchia, suvvia..non accadrà mai, tanto più qui che avevamo dei monarchi ridicoli e non abbiamo regni o imperi a cui ispirare sentimento nazionale, salvo tornare ai Romani..


Ma quali sarebbero i monarchi ridicoli? Se ti riferisci a Vittorio Emanuele III si può discutere a lungo, ma su gli altri c’è poco da dire. A suo nonno dobbiamo se siamo una nazione…


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> C’è da chiedersi perché hai tutto sto livore,
> La storia della vecchiaia e della monarchia non ha nessun senso ma ok, contento tu.
> Intanto ha la stima del mondo intero e ha fatto la storia…in Italia la storia la facciamo in senso negativo.
> Quello che chiami lavaggio del cervello è semplice comprensione della storia e della realtà


Ha attraversato la storia, stando seduta in poltrona.. Cos'ha fatto in vero lei? 
Ma del resto basta pensare agli anni di Lady Diana quando in pochi anni la principessa era diventata nell'immaginario collettivo un'icona che oscurava proprio la famiglia reale.. 
Purtroppo spesso la memoria è corta.. 

Comunque io detesto la monarchia e le successioni per diritto di nascita, perché l'idea di fondo è che esistano persone che nascono di serie A per genetica.. Un qualcosa di primitivo che dovrebbe far storcere il naso a tutti nel 2022..


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma quali sarebbero i monarchi ridicoli? Se ti riferisci a Vittorio Emanuele III si può discutere a lungo, ma su gli altri c’è poco da dire. A suo nonno dobbiamo se siamo una nazione…


Ma vi piace così tanto la monarchia? 
Davvero non vi sentireste umiliati ad essere ufficialmente riconosciuti come "sudditi"?


----------



## hakaishin (10 Settembre 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha attraversato la storia, stando seduta in poltrona.. Cos'ha fatto in vero lei?
> Ma del resto basta pensare agli anni di Lady Diana quando in pochi anni la principessa era diventata nell'immaginario collettivo un'icona che oscurava proprio la famiglia reale..
> Purtroppo spesso la memoria è corta..
> 
> Comunque io detesto la monarchia e le successioni per diritto di nascita, perché l'idea di fondo è che esistano persone che nascono di serie A per genetica.. Un qualcosa di primitivo che dovrebbe far storcere il naso a tutti nel 2022..


Ah ok capisco…
Io invece sono un monarchico convinto e mi spiace il modo in cui questo paese si è ridotto…eh ma senza monarchia si sta meglio


----------



## hakaishin (10 Settembre 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma vi piace così tanto la monarchia?
> Davvero non vi sentireste umiliati ad essere ufficialmente riconosciuti come "sudditi"?


Io intanto sto parlando di STORIA che è ben diverso e tu evidentemente non conosci bene la storia dei Savoia e parli per slogan e sentito dire.
Poi qui non si parla più di Monarchie assolute ma solo di qualcosa di rappresentanza e super partes. Preferisco 100, 1000, 100000 volte essere SUDDITO che dover rispettare gentaglia come Napolitano e Mattarella ecc


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2022)

Re o regina, monarchia o democrazia, Re Carlo o Pres. Mattarella.. preparatevi per lunedi mattina che il culo dovrete alzarlo comunque dal divano


----------



## hakaishin (10 Settembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Re o regina, monarchia o democrazia, Re Carlo o Pres. Mattarella.. preparatevi per lunedi mattina che il culo dovrete alzarlo comunque dal divano


E questo è un grosso problema infatti


----------



## Mika (10 Settembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro al riguardo.
> Si parla di diritto a reclamare il Trono d’Italia.
> E tanto per la cronaca, solo i Savoia-Carignano erano in esilio, in quanto all’epoca considerati la Real Casa. La famiglia Savoia-Aosta, essendo cadetta, ha continuato a vivere tranquillamente nel nostro paese. Amedeo era un imprenditore e il figlio Aimone è un dirigente d’azienda.
> 
> ...


La vedo difficilissima, tanto tanto, l'articolo 139 nessuno lo abrogherà mai. Deve nascere un partito filomonarchico che da solo dovrà vincere le elezioni andare al Governo, mettere un PdR filomonarchico e poi potere togliere l'articolo e fare un referendum nazionale per il ritorno della monarchia parlamentare. E' impossibile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io intanto sto parlando di STORIA che è ben diverso e tu evidentemente non conosci bene la storia dei Savoia e parli per slogan e sentito dire.
> Poi qui non si parla più di Monarchie assolute ma solo di qualcosa di rappresentanza e super partes. Preferisco 100, 1000, 100000 volte essere SUDDITO che dover rispettare gentaglia come Napolitano e Mattarella ecc


Non devo riverenza né inchini né a napolitANO né a a mummiarella però.. 
Poi fa un po' ridere perché la storia è zeppa di sovrani pessimi, falliti, incapaci che hanno distrutto i loro regni (ovviamente ereditati da gente ben più capace di loro).. 
Probabilmente avete una visione della monarchia più da film, col re condottiero, in realtà la maggior parte dei sovrani della storia sono stati dei pagliacci buoni a nulla... 
Almeno qui sta gentaglia dopo un po' deve sloggiare per legge, non resta in carica a vita per diritto di nascita..


----------



## sunburn (10 Settembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono cose che esistono da sempre e ovunque, c’è una mega disputa sui chi è il pretendente al trono dei Romanov ad esempio. C’è stata pure tra i pretendenti al trono asburgico. Per evitare problemi dinastici, l’ultimo re di Romania (che era tedesco di cognome Hohenzollern e quindi parente dell’ultimo Kaiser Guglielmo) ha dovuto cedere tutti i diritti dinastici tedeschi e tenersi solo quelli di Romania (dove è riuscito a far mettere una disposizione che prevede, qualora si tornasse alla monarchia, di mettere al trono i suoi discendenti). Cioè sono cos’è normali e non capisco cosa vi stupisca..


Ho scritto solo che mi sembrano dispute abbastanza sterili(per non dire altro), non che mi stupisca la cosa.
Tra l’altro, il fatto che avvengano queste dispute non significa che siano normali: ci sono milioni di appassionati di romanzi fantasy che litigano violentemente su quale dinastia del tal romanzo sia la migliore. Per carità, questi appassionati son liberissimi di dibattere su ciò che vogliono, ma tendenzialmente io non li vorrei ai vertici istituzionali del mio Paese.
Ma, come dicevo, è solo una mia opinione.


----------



## Sam (10 Settembre 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E pure a me pareva chiaro il mio riferimento al fatto che non esiste diritto a reclamare qualcosa che (grazie al cielo) non esiste più..
> Quanto al ritorno della monarchia, suvvia..non accadrà mai, tanto più qui che avevamo dei monarchi ridicoli e non abbiamo regni o imperi a cui ispirare sentimento nazionale, salvo tornare ai Romani..


Non esiste alcun divieto sulla pretesa al Trono.
Esiste solo un non riconoscimento ufficiale dei titoli nobiliari. Ma non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che il legittimo pretendente al Trono non possa rivendicarlo.
E riguardo i monarchi ridicoli, credo di aver già scritto abbastanza qualche post addietro su chi c'era in Casa Savoia.
Riguardo gli Imperi, anche qui: c'era. E di cose grandi ne ha fatte e tante.
Se non ci credi, puoi sempre leggere chi di colonialismo si occupa da tempo, Alberto Alpozzi, che ha anche contatti con intellettuali Somali.
Oltretutto basterebbe leggere le dichiarazioni di Hailé Selassié o Siad Barre (che di certo non erano fascisti) per rendersi conto dell'incredibile lavoro fatto dagli italiani in Etiopia. O magari andarsi a documentare sulla Libia durante il Governo di Italo Balbo, o del Dodecaneso sotto De Vecchi di Val Cismon.
Si potrebbe anche andare a vedere come la Somalia chiese ufficialmente all'ONU di ritornare sotto dominio italiano, cosa che avverrà con l'AFIS.
Per non parlare come USA e URSS furono entrambi concordi che la Libia dovesse tornare all'Italia per garantire pace ed equilibrio nel Mediterraneo.
Ah, e prima di accusarmi di filo-colonialismo in quanto fascista, sappi che i più grandi colonialisti erano i democristiani di De Gasperi e i comunisti che facevano capo a Togliatti.




Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma vi piace così tanto la monarchia?
> Davvero non vi sentireste umiliati ad essere ufficialmente riconosciuti come "sudditi"?


Veramente io, essendo un fascista dichiarato, sono un repubblicano.
Semplicemente aborro la Repubblica Parlamentare, in quanto mostro nato per emulare MALE l'unica vera forma di Parlamentarismo valida, che è appunto la Monarchia.
Se si vuole scegliere la Repubblica, l'unica soluzione possibile è la Repubblica Presidenziale.
Il resto è solo un'accozzaglia di compromessi.
E credo di avere abbastanza onestà intellettuale da riconoscere meriti altrui, anche se non della mia parte politica o di pensiero. E Casa Savoia di meriti ne ha abbastanza.

Detto ciò, con tutto il rispetto, ma questi discorsi mi sembrano tanto dare l'impressione di lotta di classe.




pazzomania ha scritto:


> Re o regina, monarchia o democrazia, Re Carlo o Pres. Mattarella.. preparatevi per lunedi mattina che il culo dovrete alzarlo comunque dal divano


Tecnicamente lavoro da casa 5/5 per contratto, quindi diciamo che sul divano posso starci anche mentre lavoro 




Mika ha scritto:


> La vedo difficilissima, tanto tanto, l'articolo 139 nessuno lo abrogherà mai. Deve nascere un partito filomonarchico che da solo dovrà vincere le elezioni andare al Governo, mettere un PdR filomonarchico e poi potere togliere l'articolo e fare un referendum nazionale per il ritorno della monarchia parlamentare. E' impossibile.


Di impossibile non c'è niente.
Che sia improbabile, ci può stare. Ma bisogna sempre tener conto che oggi e domani sono due cose diverse.
All'epoca nessuno pensava che la Monarchia crollasse, eppure oggi abbiamo una Repubblica.
Mai fare ragionamenti assoluti in un mondo in costante evoluzione.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Settembre 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non devo riverenza né inchini né a napolitANO né a a mummiarella però..
> Poi fa un po' ridere perché la storia è zeppa di sovrani pessimi, falliti, incapaci che hanno distrutto i loro regni (ovviamente ereditati da gente ben più capace di loro)..
> Probabilmente avete una visione della monarchia più da film, col re condottiero, in realtà la maggior parte dei sovrani della storia sono stati dei pagliacci buoni a nulla...
> Almeno qui sta gentaglia dopo un po' deve sloggiare per legge, non resta in carica a vita per diritto di nascita..


Fidati che la visione distorta ce l’ha tu perché io sono appassionato di storia e soprattutto di monarchie europee ed orientali e ti posso garantire di essere molto informato.
In centinaia e centinaia di anni è chiaro che ci saranno stati sovrani inutili in varie dinastie ma questo che vorrebbe dire?
Ci sono dinastie che hanno reso grandi i loro paesi, vedi i Braganza in Portogallo, gli Asburgo in Austria e in Spagna e poi i Borbone anche nei domini, le varie dinastie inglesi, ecc
Hai proprio la classica visione da popolano stile rivoluzione francese..


----------



## hakaishin (10 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ho scritto solo che mi sembrano dispute abbastanza sterili(per non dire altro), non che mi stupisca la cosa.
> Tra l’altro, il fatto che avvengano queste dispute non significa che siano normali: ci sono milioni di appassionati di romanzi fantasy che litigano violentemente su quale dinastia del tal romanzo sia la migliore. Per carità, questi appassionati son liberissimi di dibattere su ciò che vogliono, ma tendenzialmente io non li vorrei ai vertici istituzionali del mio Paese.
> Ma, come dicevo, è solo una mia opinione.


Per me sono cose normali che in quegli ambienti sono sempre esistite ecco. Sono cose sterili meno delle pagliacciate dei grandi politici di oggi


----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non sono paragoni da portare perché tutta la gente che hai citato è stata SCELTA dall’elettorato, non imposta per diritto divino.



Mi sembra una considerazione un po' capziosa.

Detto questo, le dispute monarchiche sono sempre esistite e adesso prenderle a pretesto per attaccare i Savoia non ha senso, come ti ha spiegato @Sam.

Con questo non è che faccio il tifo, eh, si tratta di essere obiettivi.

Poi se proprio la vogliamo dire tutta, un pensierino sulla monarchia ce lo farei, perché di questa oscenità pseudodemocratica dove un governo non campa più di due mesi non se ne puole più. Vedila come risparmio per le continue elezioni, che hanno l'effetto di bruciare solo soldi.


----------



## folletto (10 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Carlo si chiamerà Re Carlo III. Anche l'inno cambierà e sarà "God Save The King". Il titolo e le parole dell'inno inglese, infatti, cambiano a seconda del sesso del monarca.*


Anche i Sex Pistols dovranno rifare il loro famoso brano


----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Carlo si chiamerà Re Carlo III. Anche l'inno cambierà e sarà "God Save The King". Il titolo e le parole dell'inno inglese, infatti, cambiano a seconda del sesso del monarca.*



Ormai potevano prendere il mainstream LGBTJLKMN ed usare il neutro, "God Save The ****", così andrà sempre bene d'ora in avanti.


----------



## sunburn (10 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una considerazione un po' capziosa.


Ma è la realtà.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, le dispute monarchiche sono sempre esistite e adesso prenderle a pretesto per attaccare i Savoia non ha senso, come ti ha spiegato


Ho già scritto che so che sono dispute che ci sono(ho anche citato un altro esempio), ma che la cosa non mi fa cambiare idea. Esistono anche dispute su chi canti meglio tra Mahmood e Damiano dei Måneskin e su chi debba vincere il Grande fratello VIP, eh. Ma dubito vorresti coloro che partecipano a tali raffinatissime discussioni come capo di Stato del tuo Paese.




gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi se proprio la vogliamo dire tutta, un pensierino sulla monarchia ce lo farei, perché di questa oscenità pseudodemocratica dove un governo non campa più di due mesi non se ne puole più. Vedila come risparmio per le continue elezioni, che hanno l'effetto di bruciare solo soldi.


Ah, ma quindi vorresti proprio una monarchia monarchia, neanche una monarchia parlamentare. Annamo bene! 

Chiudo l’OT.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma è la realtà.
> 
> Ho già scritto che so che sono dispute che ci sono(ho anche citato un altro esempio), ma che la cosa non mi fa cambiare idea. Esistono anche dispute su chi canti meglio tra Mahmood e Damiano dei Måneskin e su chi debba vincere il Grande fratello VIP, eh. Ma dubito vorresti coloro che partecipano a tali raffinatissime discussioni come capo di Stato del tuo Paese.



Ma che discorso è, esiste anche la disputa Russia-Ucraina.

Di tutte le dispute serie, prendi come riferimento solo quelle idiote per abbassare il livello a roba da carta straccia.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Ah, ma quindi vorresti proprio una monarchia monarchia, neanche una monarchia parlamentare. Annamo bene!



Adesso invece andiamo meglio.

E comunque tu non sai esattamente come concepirei una eventuale monarchia.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Chiudo l’OT.



Non siamo OT.


----------



## galianivatene (10 Settembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ormai potevano prendere il mainstream LGBTJLKMN ed usare il neutro, "God Save The ****", così andrà sempre bene d'ora in avanti.


Basterebbe “God save the drag queen”

questione di una o due generazioni…


----------



## Swaitak (10 Settembre 2022)

Ma il Milan non sta organizzando niente per la regina? mi pare strano


----------



## galianivatene (10 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ma il Milan non sta organizzando niente per la regina? mi pare strano


troppo binario come fatto, questo della regina 

e poi l la proprietà è USA, non crederei nella loro sincerità se negassero che un po’ ci godono… scherzo, dai!


----------

